# Help needed just started working out need help on protein shakes and Routine!



## Lilman (Mar 14, 2017)

Okay,
So basically my doc told me I need to work out since I'm on antidepressants.
Yet I am clueless on where to start. I told him I started ding 4 sets of tricep exercises (2 of tricep extentions 20 pounds/8reps, and 2 of skull crushers), then on another day biceps (2 sets same thing but hammer curls and then cicep curls 20lbs/8 reps).
He had told me that is not enough and I need to pull up a proper workout schedule working out atleast 3 times a week with atleast maybe 3-4 sets per excersize andto make sure I'm lean and healthy (since I'm taking an anti-depressant to get my brain activity going) and to add some aerobics (like running on a tread mill also. He told me to research online and  that what I was doing was not enough.

I am seriously clueless, the facts of my body:

Height: 5" 3/4 Inches (basically 5'6")
Weight: everymorning fluctuates around 125-130 lbs

Please help with a routine what I might need to buy .

also I looked at shops for protein shakes and I was clueless of if me at my weight and trying to get lean muscle mass and cut yet built strong with a puffed chest less belly if I should use Casein/whey/Soy Protein shakes.

and ofcourse meals no idea what's going on with what I should do, as the title says I'm clueless I've given y'all the facts I just don't know what to do with it all I just know I thought I was preparing by doing little first but my psych told me no I need a proper workout routine and need to start now tos how improvement I can't just be doing 2 sets twice  twi or thrice a week and witht he protein shakes h etold me to check online, ( I asked the pharmacist went to ING and ask the guy and he said it's my choice for casein or whey but I don't know the diference or whats better for me at my weight and what I want which is not to be bulky so that I have double chin but to still have a cut chest that puffs out and rounded arms with a straight abdominal.

Please help, I'm sure there are 100's of experts on here that can wage a certain protein shake and what kind and a workout routine from the statistics I've told you. with aerobics too at first I don't even know how long I should run first without not being able to get out of bed because I've over worked my self the first time with aerobics and weight training (which has happened before I coudn't even walk, I did two hours in the gym with triceps biceps chest and back all at the same time but with 5 sets each exercise 4 different exercises for each of the four muscle groups, next day I couldn't move all day). 
So yeaaah lol.

Oh and yeah someone at my school told me casein was the best but he's a vegetarian and told me to eat alot of beans so I dunno. don't think that applies for me cause I'm not a vegetarian I'm hindu I just don't eat beef maybe a steak here or there.

Thank You.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 14, 2017)

So it sounds like you are 99% beginner, which is fine...  that being said strive for a rotating 3 day split where you rotate between upper and lower body every session.  Cardio should happen on your non lif ting days but don't overdo it because your weight is alrwady fairly low.  I would say 30 mon at a heart rate of 140-155.

Food is another issue.  **** beans, incomplete protein for vaginaterians.  

6 meals per day.

Meal 1:  protein and carb

Meal 2:  protein and carb

Meal 3:  protein and fat

Meal 4:  protein and carb

Meal 5:  protein and fat

Meal 6:  protein and fat

Skip protein powders if you can as they are often incomplete and false in their nutrition labels.  Of you must, I suggest atlargenutrition.


225g protein

175g carb

70g fat

2230 calories


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 14, 2017)

Imo protein shakes are useless. Waste of money. Myself I buy liquid egg whites and add some milk to it. More like real food. 
As for training no matter what you do as long as you are spent when you are done at your stage will work. If you plan 3 days a week do 1 day legs 1 day upper and 1 day cardiovascular.  I don't think 3 days a week is enough 4 or 5 is better as you won't have to be in the gym as long. Maybe 3 exercises each muscle group 3 sets and 12 to 15 reps heavy.  Pretty basic


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2017)

Spongy got you started. Basically start eating more each day. Protein powder is absolutely not needed.  Buy food instead.

For training you might do well to hire a trainer.  But specifically tell them to teach you to bench squat deadlift and overhead press all with a barbell. If they suggest any of the above is dangerous then find someone else.

Once you learn the basics of those lifts we can talk more about what to do with them.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 15, 2017)

"I'm hindu I just don't eat beef maybe a steak here or there." That's kind of like saying your hetro, and don't suck dick, maybe one now and again. 
You need to read up on the bare bone basics of diet, and exercise. Getting started is a good start. #eatbeef


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 15, 2017)

I agree with pob hiring a good strength coach will save you a lot of wasted time in the gym. Learn the basic compound movements squats, dead lifts, bench press, bent over rows, over head press. These movements work groups of muscles instead of isolating specific ones. Learning them from someone who does them properly will save you from creating bad habits trying to figure them out on your own , it also may prevent you from injuries that may occur during a trial and error phase on your own .  One other thing I would add is a good habit of push ups and planks before bed . A few sets before bed every night will help you build up a base of strength in the beginning and help instill the healthy habits your looking to create 

good luck!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome to the board. You have gotten some great advice above so far... I agree with POB, find a coach that will teach you compound lifts like deadlifts and squats and overhead presses, rows, etc... Those will build the most muscle and work every aspect of your body. They will also help raise your natural testosterone levels, which will help you with depression. Also, Spongy gave you a unicorn of a response to your diet questions... Do exactly what he told you to do. I am curious, how old are you bud?


----------



## Lilman (Mar 16, 2017)

but what about days how many days shouldi workout if I'm just starting and after the two weeks how many days then.... and what days should i do aerobics(running) and the other days weihgt training?


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2017)

Here's one thing that remains true no matter who the **** says otherwise...There's no wrong way to do it!!! Have fun and work hard. Start with lower volume ( reps and sets ) and gradually move up. You can't exercise a wrong way. Start light and practice your technique. Experiment. Eat good food.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 16, 2017)

5" 3/4 ( basically 5'6 ) lol which is it?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 16, 2017)

my shakes these days are - 

At large nutrition or true nutrition powders.  

2 double shots of liquid egg whites (thats just how i measure)
4 heaping tablespoons of greek yogurt.
8oz of 1% milk
1 scoup of at large (which is whey, egg casein) or 1 scoup of male recovery formula (50/50 mix of whey iso, casein) true nutrition
4oz water



blend.  Add ice cream as well sometimes.


----------



## Lilman (Mar 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Spongy got you started. Basically start eating more each day. Protein powder is absolutely not needed.  Buy food instead.
> 
> For training you might do well to hire a trainer.  But specifically tell them to teach you to bench squat deadlift and overhead press all with a barbell. If they suggest any of the above is dangerous then find someone else.
> 
> Once you learn the basics of those lifts we can talk more about what to do with them.



I used to train before but deadlifts is more of legs which i understand strengthens your leg and gains your testosterone and overhead presses which i call military pushes, what will help my chest and thin out and ingross my abdomen, let me know the otha man told me about about the food routine i need to know a routine for 3-4 days of weeks, working with 20 pound dumbellls and a barbelll with up too an 80 pounds.... remember i'm a newbie


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2017)

Lilman said:


> I used to train before but deadlifts is more of legs which i understand strengthens your leg and gains your testosterone and overhead presses which i call military pushes, what will help my chest and thin out and ingross my abdomen, let me know the otha man told me about about the food routine i need to know a routine for 3-4 days of weeks, working with 20 pound dumbellls and a barbelll with up too an 80 pounds.... remember i'm a newbie



My answer doesn't change.  If all you want is abs and chest you are at the wrong place for that.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 17, 2017)

Lilman said:


> I used to train before but deadlifts is more of legs which i understand strengthens your leg and gains your testosterone and overhead presses which i call military pushes, what will help my chest and thin out and ingross my abdomen, let me know the otha man told me about about the food routine i need to know a routine for 3-4 days of weeks, working with 20 pound dumbellls and a barbelll with up too an 80 pounds.... remember i'm a newbie



Your going to need more weight then 20lb bells and a 80lb bar man 

You should quickly move up with weight if your lifting that light. 

Once u get to 35lbs bells n a 150lb bar you will begin to level off.  


Bottom line, you need solid meals every 2.5hrs n be lifting as heavy as u can with good form.  

You should make easy, quick newbie gains for a while.


----------

